# Proper dosing of Selegiline + PEA



## bulletproof0 (Nov 18, 2010)

So, I had a friend give me a combo of some PEA and Selegiline and it blew me away. The problem was that the duration was only around 30 mins, but during that 30 mins, it blew Adderall and Ritalin out of the water. I've been looking for a drug combo that can help increase extroversion in social situations so that I can basically go out on the weekends with friends and be social. I think this might be what I'm looking for, but there's one problem. I'm looking for something I can take around 1-2 hours before I go out and not have to take long term. 

With Selegiline, do I have to let it build up in my system over many days to get the duration I'm looking for with the PEA? 

What would be a good dosing protocol for these drugs if I was looking to get 3 hours of so of good prosocial effect from the PEA in a night?


----------



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

Before considering using it in the way you described, I highly recommend reading this thread:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...lethylamine-pea-addict-anyone-else-out-91376/

I feel it is important to make others aware of its extremely addictive properties.

That being said, the best way to utilize the combo is taking 5mg of selegiline 30 minutes before taking the phenelethylamine. For an extended period, I used to take another 5mg of selegiline about two hours after taking the first pill. As for the phenelethylamine; it will require more frequent dosing. Doses of it are best experimented with when trying to achieve the desired state of mind. You will need to be really cautious at first. Overdosing is extremely easy.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

How can this **** blow adderall out of the water? I bet you have never tried a recreational dose of adderall and compare it with that, if you want to get high once and awhile atleast use recreational doses of a much safer drug like adderall.

This is like comparing MDMA to jenkem.


----------



## bulletproof0 (Nov 18, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> How can this **** blow adderall out of the water? I bet you have never tried a recreational dose of adderall and compare it with that, if you want to get high once and awhile atleast use recreational doses of a much safer drug like adderall.
> 
> This is like comparing MDMA to jenkem.


What would you consider a recreational dose of Adderall? I've gone up to 60mg orally of Adderall in 2 hour period. This may be too low of a dose by your standards.

All I know is, with the PEA, I felt no trace of the NE anxiety/jitters that I felt with Adderall, and was about 10 times as talkative.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

I found Selegiline (aka emsam and other formulations), to only make my social anxiety worse; increased agitation and self consciousness. It wasn't at all like Adderall, which imrpoved my focus and sociability.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

im high as **** on jenkem right now :boogie


----------



## rossija86 (Nov 24, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> How can this **** blow adderall out of the water? I bet you have never tried a recreational dose of adderall and compare it with that, if you want to get high once and awhile atleast use recreational doses of a much safer drug like adderall.
> 
> This is like comparing MDMA to jenkem.


I guess you want to sound like an expert from this and other posts I've read of yours. You're going to get taught in this thread.

I'm glad you brought up Adderall. When it comes to using Adderall, I consider myself a veteran. I started having Adderall prescribed to me over two years ago at 1 pill a day at it's maximum dose of 30mg. I never intended to use it as a daily ADD medication, nor have I ever used it that way. I get 30 pills at a time for 30 days. I will use them over a period of 5-8 days. I allow myself to indulge in it for a short period every month with not utilizing anything other than coffee for a stimulant for the 22-25 days I do not consume Adderall. I also have a great deal of knowledge about other amphetamines from past experience.

In the two years of having this prescription, I never once attempted or intended to increase the quantity being prescribed. I can have that amount doubled at any point in time with great ease. I also have insurance benefits from work that cover my medication. I only pay $25 dollars for 30 pills which put no strain on my wallet what so ever. These two factors allow Adderall to easily take over my life if I was to get progressively addicted. This hasn't happened nor do I have any concern that it ever will.

Phenelethylamine and Selegiline took me over within a month. I think that says something about the potent effects of this combination.

You have been taught after making your not only useless, but also in a way insulting remark.

I hope now you won't make comments that make others seem like they don't know what they are talking about and speak negatively of substances after sufficient experience.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

you just got TAUGHT


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

rossija86 said:


> I guess you want to sound like an expert from this and other posts I've read of yours. You're going to get taught in this thread.
> 
> I'm glad you brought up Adderall. When it comes to using Adderall, I consider myself a veteran. I started having Adderall prescribed to me over two years ago at 1 pill a day at it's maximum dose of 30mg. I never intended to use it as a daily ADD medication, nor have I ever used it that way. I get 30 pills at a time for 30 days. I will use them over a period of 5-8 days. I allow myself to indulge in it for a short period every month with not utilizing anything other than coffee for a stimulant for the 22-25 days I do not consume Adderall. I also have a great deal of knowledge about other amphetamines from past experience.
> 
> ...


I just find it hard to beleive this stuff is that good, nothing to do with trying to sound like an expert, but i gues i'l have to try it myself, i didnt try to sound insulting at all, srry if i sounded like that.

Cheers


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

podizzle said:


> im high as **** on jenkem right now :boogie


lol:b


----------



## bulletproof0 (Nov 18, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> I just find it hard to beleive this stuff is that good, nothing to do with trying to sound like an expert, but i gues i'l have to try it myself, i didnt try to sound insulting at all, srry if i sounded like that.
> 
> Cheers


You try the PEA + Selegiline combo and I'll try high dose Adderall. We can compare our experiences.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Good deal, ive had 2 mates try it and both found it far from as good as a_ recreational_ dose of amphetamine, that combined with the danger in it causing a dangerously high BP made me talk pretty damn negatively about this stuff, but i gues it can have differend effects in some ppl and for ome ppl even be better then adderall, i would be willing to try, like i also decided to try out phenibut, seems like both things are better then i tought.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

What is this nonsense about it being better than amphetamine. Amphetamine IS _a_-methyl-phenethylamine. Basically PEA with a bit added on to make it resistant to MAO-B or whatever. So almost the exact same drug, except PEA is shorter-acting and probably more addictive due to that property, and the fact that you have no benchmark really to compare dosage to, since your MAO levels will be different to the next guy - hence, many people are probably taking PEA doses with effects that, if quantified, would be in (or close to) recreational amphetamine doses.

For the record: I've used selegiline + PEA many times in the past, as I have amphetamine. The winner is amphetamine. PEA was too peripheral, to name one issue. Also, duration.


----------



## bulletproof0 (Nov 18, 2010)

euphoria said:


> What is this nonsense about it being better than amphetamine. Amphetamine IS _a_-methyl-phenethylamine. Basically PEA with a bit added on to make it resistant to MAO-B or whatever. So almost the exact same drug, except PEA is shorter-acting and probably more addictive due to that property, and the fact that you have no benchmark really to compare dosage to, since your MAO levels will be different to the next guy - hence, many people are probably taking PEA doses with effects that, if quantified, would be in (or close to) recreational amphetamine doses.
> 
> For the record: I've used selegiline + PEA many times in the past, as I have amphetamine. The winner is amphetamine. PEA was too peripheral, to name one issue. Also, duration.


So for someone who uses a therapeutic (ADHD) dose of 20mg, what would relative recreational dose be? 60mg or so?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bulletproof0 said:


> So for someone who uses a therapeutic (ADHD) dose of 20mg, what would relative recreational dose be? 60mg or so?


60mg can be considered recreational but its still not close to the feeling a full therapeutic dose (120mg) thats a very high dose and i dont recommend it tough, ive never used therapeutic amp in such doses, only got that out of street amphetamine, also take in mind with a amp tolerance its hard to get that feeling even out of high doses.


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

The studies that have demonstrated efficacy in treating depression with selegiline used DLPA, not PEA. PEA has a much shorter half-life (about 10 minutes), which MAOIs can increase several times. The selegiline in the studies to treat depression was mostly used to delay the rapid metabolization of DLPA.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The proper way to use selegiline and PEA is to sell both of them and buy some speed instead.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Duke of Prunes said:


> The proper way to use selegiline and PEA is to sell both of them and buy some speed instead.


Hahaha this man knows it!


----------



## bulletproof0 (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I tried 60mg of Adderall the other day and figure I may need to up the dose. I didn't get effects anywhere near as pronounced as I did with the PEA/Selegeline combo. I also had to deal with Adderall-induced insomnia that night also which made me reevaluate how long I'd actually like to be under the effects of a drug like this. Maybe the shorter duration of the PEA + Selegiline combo isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

If i take therapeutic doses of amphetamine, after 3 days of chronic dosing i'm completely tolerant to the recreational effects, even taking a ****load wont work anymore then, your experience is not that much of a suprise to me, the only way i can take amp both recreationally and therapeutically is by using memantine and small regular breaks.


----------



## bulletproof0 (Nov 18, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> If i take therapeutic doses of amphetamine, after 3 days of chronic dosing i'm completely tolerant to the recreational effects, even taking a ****load wont work anymore then, your experience is not that much of a suprise to me, the only way i can take amp both recreationally and therapeutically is by using memantine and small regular breaks.


This was something I was wondering about. I take Adderall on an as-needed basis for work. This will usually amount to 20mg taken 1-2 times per week during work hours. In your experience, at what dose and frequency does tolerance set in?


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

What is the practical use of combo PEA + Selegiline for social anxiety, depression (I mean except for recreational use - euphoria) ?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> The proper way to use selegiline and PEA is to sell both of them and buy some speed instead.


He know the score.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bulletproof0 said:


> This was something I was wondering about. I take Adderall on an as-needed basis for work. This will usually amount to 20mg taken 1-2 times per week during work hours. In your experience, at what dose and frequency does tolerance set in?


Hmm, that should prevent tolerance yeah, i gues you are a perfect example showing drugs have differend effects in differend people.

Tolerance sets in after 2 days, but should go away after a couple days again too, if its only a short term tolerance.


----------



## bulletproof0 (Nov 18, 2010)

So, I've been experimenting more with Adderall and I discovered a new issue using it recreationally. I took a mere 20mg's this weekend before going out bar hopping with some friend. We met some girls and it worked pretty well for socializing. Unfortunately, the adrenergic properties of the drug gave me the worst ****ing case of ED since that results in all the blood being pulled to your core organs and away from the periphery. I even had a dose of Cialis my system. What good is having a cure for social anhedonia if it's replaced by PENILE anhedonia?

Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bulletproof0 said:


> So, I've been experimenting more with Adderall and I discovered a new issue using it recreationally. I took a mere 20mg's this weekend before going out bar hopping with some friend. We met some girls and it worked pretty well for socializing. Unfortunately, the adrenergic properties of the drug gave me the worst ****ing case of ED since that results in all the blood being pulled to your core organs and away from the periphery. I even had a dose of Cialis my system. What good is having a cure for social anhedonia if it's replaced by PENILE anhedonia?
> 
> Anyone had a similar experience?


Keep on taking viagra when going out?


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

bulletproof0 said:


> So, I've been experimenting more with Adderall and I discovered a new issue using it recreationally. I took a mere 20mg's this weekend before going out bar hopping with some friend. We met some girls and it worked pretty well for socializing. Unfortunately, the adrenergic properties of the drug gave me the worst ****ing case of ED since that results in all the blood being pulled to your core organs and away from the periphery. I even had a dose of Cialis my system. What good is having a cure for social anhedonia if it's replaced by PENILE anhedonia?
> 
> Anyone had a similar experience?


Bend over.

Sorry, had to.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

bulletproof0 said:


> So, I've been experimenting more with Adderall and I discovered a new issue using it recreationally. I took a mere 20mg's this weekend before going out bar hopping with some friend. We met some girls and it worked pretty well for socializing. Unfortunately, the adrenergic properties of the drug gave me the worst ****ing case of ED since that results in all the blood being pulled to your core organs and away from the periphery. I even had a dose of Cialis my system. What good is having a cure for social anhedonia if it's replaced by PENILE anhedonia?
> 
> Anyone had a similar experience?


It's cuz of the blood vessels constricting. Not only can amphetamines give you ED, but they can also shrink your penis like if you were in the cold, and prevent getting much further than a semi... Something hypotensive would be the direction, to get back your erection. Best idea would be to try Dexedrine instead of Adderall, as it's less noradrenaline based. Or if you know what you're doing, perhaps research carvedilol, as it'd counteract alpha1 agonism's vasoconstriction as well as having the typical beta-blocker-y effects. Some people combine adrenergic autoreceptor agonists like clonidine with amps to reduce the peripheral sides, alternatively.

I'm sure there are simpler vasodilation methods though. I know theanine and ginkgo are vasodilators, and I've heard ginkgo being promoted for erectile function.


----------



## bulletproof0 (Nov 18, 2010)

After the latest experience I had with PEA, I felt the need to revive this thread.

With all due respect, I don't understand how those of you who commented in this thread regarding the PEA + Selegiline combo being inferior to Adderall could make such a claim. Atleast inferior in regards to euphoria and increasing sociability.

With PEA I can reach a level of euphoria that's somewhere in the neighborhood of 1000x's what I could achieve from Adderall without having mind crushing anxiety. In fact, I can reach such a level of euphoria on PEA that's it's almost crippling from a motivation standpoint. I can sit in pure bliss staring at a white wall for three hours straight. During my last experience, I ate probably 50g of the stuff within a 10 hour period and the entire time, I felt as if I was in orgasm. This is literally the most insane thing I've ever experienced. My blood pressure was not terrible high during this either.

Adderall does seem to have a larger NE hit for me though and I find it helps with motivation much more than PEA. Also the frequent dosing required of PEA makes it less than practical for a night out socializing.


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

bulletproof0 said:


> After the latest experience I had with PEA, I felt the need to revive this thread.
> 
> With all due respect, I don't understand how those of you who commented in this thread regarding the PEA + Selegiline combo being inferior to Adderall could make such a claim. Atleast inferior in regards to euphoria and increasing sociability.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm going to try the selegline + PEA combo in that way: 2,5 mg selegiline and after 60 minutes 100 mg PEA.
What are your doses? and how long does the effect last?
thanks


----------



## dudinator (Mar 10, 2011)

DLPA + Rasagiline. Let's see: Stimulant, anxiolytic (for me), pain killer (which BUILDS in effect over time), and actually enhanced erectile function for me.

WINNER!!! Added 30 mg of Memantine daily, gonna see if this can curb tolerance and if so then we have TOP DOG IMO!


----------



## bulletproof0 (Nov 18, 2010)

feelalone said:


> Hi, I'm going to try the selegline + PEA combo in that way: 2,5 mg selegiline and after 60 minutes 100 mg PEA.
> What are your doses? and how long does the effect last?
> thanks


5-10mg of Selegiline and around 1g of PEA. I think the doses you are suggesting are too low. It might not hurt to try that to evaluate how you will react, but I suspect you won't notice much. The effects will general last 15-30 mins before requiring additional doses of PEA.


----------



## dhouse525 (Aug 8, 2014)

*pea/seleg response*

Hey all, i discovered nootropics when i was researching ways to increase duration of focus for very long periods of study/reading.

24 years of age, 5'3 and weigh approximately 130pds. I am an avid runner(love marathons and training, last had PR of 2:56) and a physically demanding job as head nightstocker at a grocery store.

I stumbled upon my now considered stack of selegiline 5mg, 500mg pea, 100mg phenylpiracetam, 200mg picamilon, and 1g choline bitartrate. Taken with caffeine and fairly empty stomach , this combo works very well for me in so far periods of 6-10+hours of studying.

30min after initial 5mg selegiline is when I take all others mixed with water. taste is bad, but goes down easy. usual redose is same concentrations (without selegiline)spaced 3-4 hours apart depending on mood/feeling.

I started using this combo twice a week for 3 weeks about a month ago. Just recently i began taking this combo for a week straight, this is my 7th day today. I have had no feelings of needing to up dosage, however i feel that im becoming partly dependent already.

Classes for me will begin in a months time, i plan to stop using this combo until then to have an idea of this combo's downfalls and addictiveness.


----------



## PEAffected (Jan 30, 2017)

euphoria said:


> What is this nonsense about it being better than amphetamine. Amphetamine IS _a_-methyl-phenethylamine. Basically, PEA with a bit added on to make it resistant to MAO-B or whatever. So almost the exact same drug, except PEA is shorter-acting and probably more addictive due to that property, and the fact that you have no benchmark really to compare dosage to, since your MAO levels will be different to the next guy - hence, many people are probably taking PEA doses with effects that, if quantified, would be in (or close to) recreational amphetamine doses.
> 
> For the record: I've used selegiline + PEA many times in the past, as I have amphetamine. The winner is amphetamine. PEA was too peripheral, to name one issue. Also, duration.


Registered to share some exp.

I was on Selegiline + PEA for 6 years. Binging. Stupid insanely dangerous yes.. I KNOW. I experienced some wicked nasty headaches I've never had before on the combo as well as frightnening moments where it seemed like my heart was not even beating it my heartbeat was so slight. As well as 4-5 times waking up to a full body painful muscle contraction; I swore I was dying in those moments. I fell into its trap when I was nearing the edge ahem... it was so easy =( I'm 4 years clean off it, and completely self-sufficient whereas during the 6 years I couldn't take a shower to save my life (months and months) nor brush my teeth. I was not human.

I've been on Adderall 2 different times now. Recently, I experimented with it because I'm dangerously curious, especially after my journey on PEA. At one point I had probably 180mg of adderall in my blood. It's enjoyable yeah, but compared to PEA?

Let's just say going from Caffeine to Psychedelics/Amps/Opiates in terms of potency of effects, Psychedelics/Amps/Opiates is the Caffeine to PEA and Selegiline for me. It took me over in a month as well and went was lost to the world for 6 years after that. Staying up for sometimes 5 days at a time. The last few days being some unimaginable place of insane confidence and throbbing nonstop no worries euphoria that I cannot compare to any normal drug.

Its potency will forever haunt me. I have dreams or nightmares about it every night. If I'm feeling sad... my nightmares are vicious and weird and always involve me avoiding family members to get back to my room to dose PEA again; I have to get up and walk them off otherwise I get trapped in them and it is horrendous. When I'm feeling good about life, my dreams are me succeeding in dosing a couple times.

Please do not try this combo. You'll either die on the spot or love it so much you will cause your life to come crashing down. The only way I succeeded in being on it that long was I was living at home after asking to return home to regroup from crushing depression. My mormon parents and family had no idea what drug addiction looked like. I would disappear for days into my room eventually, everyone stopped checking up on me and stopped talking to me. Basically, there was no love involved just them throwing money at me to help fix me or rolling their eyes as I entered the room. I saw the light of day rarely. Sometimes going months without going outside. I lost all my weight and muscle. 115 lbs when I am normally 165 @ 5'11". I didn't shower, brush my teeth, take my contacts out for months. Of course I had no job. Everyone thought I was depressed and thats what I told them but it basically looked like I was losing my mind. I had scars all over my face from intense picking at my skin. I'd get trapped in the bathroom for hours on end picking at my skin. But never in one session, hours of many bunched up minutes of going back and forth to the bathroom after each dose because it increases metabolism like nothing else. Basically, it's impossible to do what I did if you have loved ones around that don't just give you money and actually know how to love whens someone is suffering hardcore. We've all since learned from the experience and it really opened up the geniune love my family was always really about but needed something tragic like this to wake up to the potential.

Just a tid bit since this is my first time posting on this forum. I grew up a mormon hypersexual extremely shy straight male. I had selective mutism from age 14-18. Serious depression my whole life. Not so much anxiety as depression.


----------



## rdhowell3 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello
I know this is very old. Are you still here?


----------



## AtlantaPhobic (Oct 31, 2017)

Have to be careful with amps and dopamine boosts as you can make things worse quickly.


----------

